# MS Outlook printing blank page



## lji (Feb 22, 1999)

I have a user who every time he hits the printer button on the toolbar in MS Outlook E-mail, it prints his e-mail and a blank page. When I go to File Print, I don't have the same problem. This is an HP LaserJet 4 Plus connected directly to his computer (Not Networked). Any suggestions..


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Just got back from my hols...

Okay, looking back 20 days, it'll be a while before I catch up but I 'll try.

As my computer now is just a new format not with stuff on for the moment this may be hard to have a go but we'll try. When you go to File | Print, have a look in all the options and see if any match. Also, have you the same printer? If so, go to the Printers Properties, may be via Control Panel, and look at the setings there. It may be set to Spool as this can sometimes cause this to happen.

When I get back to work on Wednesday, I look at theirs as they have a printer installed. I'm awaiting a new drive so there's no point putting it on mine.

Regards

eddie


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Also in the Printer properties, ther may be an option for a seprator page. make sure there is "None" in there.


----------



## lji (Feb 22, 1999)

Something simple.. it usually is.  The paper source was set to auto select... I changed to upper tray and it worked.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thats good to hear. I was going at that blindly.

Regards

eddie


----------

